# Refill Soda Stream Cylinders



## gros21 (3/1/09)

ok soda stream cylinders are pretty much the same as painball cylinders, can i use a paintball refill station to fill my soda stream


----------



## hoohaaman (3/1/09)

if you value having you head connected to the rest of your torso.NO


----------



## gros21 (3/1/09)

mate i dont want a dogey set up surely its not that hard, paintballers do it in the field


----------



## mika (3/1/09)

What sort of pressure in a paintball gun ?


----------



## gros21 (3/1/09)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...uide:1&rd=1

paintball tanks are 850psi 

what is soda stream?


----------



## gros21 (3/1/09)

whoops looks like tanks have a high pressure reg set to 850psi but are filled up to 3300psi


----------



## Fents (3/1/09)

yes it can be done but the old saying goes if you need to ask you probably shouldnt be doing it. Its very dangerous if your not carefull.

but yes you can fill them from a big cylinder, you will never get them totally full and its a pain in the arse as you have to weigh them to see how full they are. for the $11 swap over its not worth it imo.


----------



## ausdb (3/1/09)

gros21 said:


> ok soda stream cylinders are pretty much the same as painball cylinders, can i use a paintball refill station to fill my soda stream


The thread on the sodastream cylinder is the same as a paintball cylinder but they seal on the top against a washer versus the O-ring seal around the head of the paintball cyl. You will need to muck around a bit to get it to seal and also to make sure the depressor in the refill station actually pushes the valve in on the sodstream properly. Once those items are sorted it works quite well, also if buying a paintball filling station from ebay make sure it has the right fitting to suit Australian CO cylinders as they are different to American ones.

PS I would prefer a stainless steel bradied hose rather than the one you have referred to on ebay but thats up to you! Also that is a remote line only, you will still need a connection to your cylinder (spare Nut and Tails for CO regs are available for about $25 from welding supply places and will fit the bill there) and preferably a tee fitting and a ball valve to allow you to chill the sodastream down before you fill it.

PSS American paintball gear uses NPT threads which are not the same as BSP threads on most fittings that are sold in Australia, you maky need to look around to find the right bits.


----------



## wambesi (3/1/09)

Fents said:


> for the $11 swap over its not worth it imo.



$12 now, in Sydney anyway...  
I'm such a cheapskate.


----------



## gros21 (3/1/09)

$11 a fill x 6 bottles is $66 bux for that i can fill my 6.8kg bottle

+ i use the gas in a soda stream machine as well


----------



## gros21 (3/1/09)

oh and instead of filling them 330grams i dont care if i fill them 250grams i only need to dispence 2x19L max with them they will always be pre gassed


----------

